# Chainsaw Bar Question



## kwburn (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, I'm not an expert on much but definately not chainsaws.
I just have a basic Poulan my wife got me for fathers day about 8 years ago and it does what I ask of it.  When it dies I'll get something better.  The fact that I need pliers just to get the gas and oil caps on and off because the plastic threads look fine but for whatever reason are impossible to turn drives me a little nuts.

But anyway, here's my question.  I think it's 16" but need to measure it so not sure.  I saw a post the other day where someone was talking about swapping bars on a saw (16" - 20") and I see how easy the bar and chain come off my saw.  Can you change the bar as needed for a bigger one or is the engine set up to have what it came with?  Not looking to overload it or anything, just curious.


----------



## sedanman (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't take this personally but...............most "homeowner" saws (poulan, craftsman, snapper, etc.) are sold with bars that are too long for the motor in the first place.   IMHO a 35 to 45cc saw should have no more than a 16" bar, 45 to 55cc in the 20" range, 60 to 75cc  up to about 28" and 80 to 120cc  what ever it will pull.  I personally like the performance of a shorter bar on a bigger saw. My 50cc saw has a 16" bar , my 60cc has an 18" my 80cc saw usually has a 20" but will easily pull a 32"  my 100cc saw has a 28" on it right now.  Even my little 009 Stihl has a 12" bar on it.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 21, 2006)

You can go up to a 20"-22" MAYBE but you'll have to put a skip chain on her to do so. 
I would stick with the 16" bar and keep it as a smaller limbling / small log chainsaw and just get a bigger chainsaw for bigger wood.
You put a bigger bar on her and your over work her and you'll have no chainsaw. 

Just my .02


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with what was said above. Thoes saws are made to run with what comes on them. Maybe from 16" to an 18" is about it.


----------



## quads (Nov 21, 2006)

You can put as long a bar on it as you want, or can find to fit it.  Longer bar = less bending, when it comes to cutting firewood.  You will not overload the saw, even with a 30 inch bar, as long as you aren't trying to cut large diameter trees with it!  It's not the bar itself that overloads the saw.  With experience, you'll know when you're working the engine too hard and can back off a little.


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 21, 2006)

You can cut down a BIG tree with a 16" bar
My bar is 18" and there isnt a tree on my 6 acres I cant cut with it.

Unless your cutting GIGANTIC trees the 16" bar should be fine


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 21, 2006)

I have an 18" bar on my Poulan. Would it perform better with a 16" bar? I'd think I would have more or less the same amount of resistance if cutting similar sized logs. By this I mean I would still have the same amount of cutters making contact with the wood regardless of an 18 or 16 inch bar. There have been times when I wished I had a 16 on it.


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wahoowad (is the name from the fish...... no not the one in the avatar)

What size is the Poulan?


----------



## Gunner (Nov 21, 2006)

quads said:
			
		

> You can put as long a bar on it as you want, or can find to fit it.  Longer bar = less bending, when it comes to cutting firewood.  You will not overload the saw, even with a 30 inch bar, as long as you aren't trying to cut large diameter trees with it!  It's not the bar itself that overloads the saw.  With experience, you'll know when you're working the engine too hard and can back off a little.




I'm not a chainsaw guru, but I have to disagree with the above statement. Why the he)) would you want to pull an extra 30" of chain if you dont have to.  Use a bar and chain that is big enough for the work you are doing. 

Have you ever seen a professional limbing with a 45cc saw and a 30" bar to save from bending over.


----------



## quads (Nov 21, 2006)

Just my .02


----------



## Gunner (Nov 21, 2006)

ultimate limbing saw


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gunner
THAT is the hardest I have laughed all week.


----------



## quads (Nov 21, 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> ultimate limbing saw



Ha ha ha!  That's great!  Now keep the tip from touching the ground.  Probably work good if you were ten feet tall!  It's for limbing in the neighbor's yard without trespassing! I love it!


----------



## Gunner (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't take credit for the pic, it came from www.arboristsite.com ... it's a good one tho.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 22, 2006)

babulu - 42cc Poulan


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 22, 2006)

I bet you would be happier with a 16" bar on that saw.
Jonsered has a 41 cc saw and recommends a 16" bar
Husky also recommends a 16" bar for their 40 cc class saws


----------



## johnsopi (Nov 22, 2006)

I like the way the woodpile looks.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a Craftsman 38cc chainsaw that is now what.........13-15 years old ? has a 18" bar on here but its only used as a small limbing saw. I use the end of the bar cutting limbs and were talking 6" down normally in limb size. My 16 y/o son uses the Craftman now for limbing before graduating to the 346XP and he uses the Husqvarna 359 for his bucking saw w/20" bar.
I use the other 346xp for limbing (18" bar ) and the 372xp for felling and bucking. 20",24",28",32" bars .

I dont have a problem with 18" bars on the two 346xp's and the 38cc Craftsman because when the logs get bigger then the bigger chainsaws come out so we dont over work the saw of choice of size.


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 22, 2006)

> The fact that I need pliers just to get the gas and oil caps on and off because the plastic threads look fine but for whatever reason are impossible to turn drives me a little nuts.


I'm just glad to hear that I'm not the only one who has to carry pliers just to put gas and oil in my saw!  (I've got the same problem with my Poulon).


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 22, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> I have a Craftsman 38cc chainsaw that is now what.........13-15 years old ? has a 18" bar on here but its only used as a small limbing saw. I use the end of the bar cutting limbs and were talking 6" down normally in limb size. My 16 y/o son uses the Craftman now for limbing before graduating to the 346XP and he uses the Husqvarna 359 for his bucking saw w/20" bar.
> I use the other 346xp for limbing (18" bar ) and the 372xp for felling and bucking. 20",24",28",32" bars .
> 
> I dont have a problem with 18" bars on the two 346xp's and the 38cc Craftsman because when the logs get bigger then the bigger chainsaws come out so we dont over work the saw of choice of size.



 Roo call Husky I think they may want to use that pic for  add reasons ;-)


----------



## bobo (Nov 23, 2006)

ROO you need a Husqvarna riding lawn mower to go with you favorite brand saws.   :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Roospike (Nov 23, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> ROO you need a Husqvarna riding lawn mower to go with you favorite brand saws.   :lol:  :lol:



LOL , Too bad the Husqvarna garden tractor is made by AYP. (Same company as Sears Craftsman)


----------



## bobo (Nov 23, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Who builds  that Huskee? Seems like a Tractor supply unit. Must be MTD.


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 23, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peel of the stickers and put on husky.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 23, 2006)

earthharvester said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It already says Huskee ,I just need a sticker aye.


----------



## bobo (Nov 23, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> earthharvester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Must be an XP  made by MTD.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 24, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah , There all made by MTD , MTD doesn't make a garden tractor with a Huskee name anymore there all Cub Cadet badged now per the garden tractor. Its been a great tractor for under a $3000. model and she gets works like a garden tractor too all year long, She pulls a 16 cf trailer heaped with wood all winter from the pile to the house and has to do her garden and yard chores in the summer.


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 24, 2006)

Roo I like you'r shop.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, nice looking setup.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks guys , Gotz to have a place to play. 
#1 shop/garage 28' X 32'
#2 back 3/4 of the shop (bathroom/refrigerator/air compressor on the other 1/4 -rightside of photo)Welding table in middle shown / blanket on welding table used for finished painted items.

Protected by ADT and Smith & Wesson of course .  ;-)


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 24, 2006)

Very Nice!  That may just qualify as garage porn  :lol:


----------



## Gunner (Nov 25, 2006)

Stove in the shop too?


----------



## Roospike (Nov 25, 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Stove in the shop too?



But of course , home made at that too. (around 700 lbs?)
Woodstove
Air condictiner
Refrigerator
Restroom w/hot water heater, sink, toidie
T.V.
Stereo system
Computer 
and a few tools.

  Its a guys play room...........
Its a wonder i can get anything done in there.

Notice i didnt say cars or trucks, they only come in when being worked on.


----------

